# the jerseys are here!!!!



## chapi

ok not the real ones but post your designs here. My first one is this:










i'll do a better one later this is just a basic idea..
the stripes are like on the old hornets jerseys, the number matches the logo font and is kind of racing (charlotte has something to do with racing right?), as nobody seems to like the name i only included it on the alternate jerseys. i hope they cn use silver for their home jerseys it would be great


----------



## Lope31

Check these ones out...










btw, these are not mine, I saw them at fanhome.com by a guy named HockeyAvenger.


Has anyone else noticed that thse look alot like the Knicks colours.


----------



## chapi

oh this ^^^^^ lokk great (wnba-ish but great)
my second idea is a cross between the old hornets and the new sonics


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers

ok how do you do this?!?


----------



## BEEWILL

somebody do the collar like the lakers, Raptors, Heat, Mavs etc


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> oh this ^^^^^ lokk great (wnba-ish but great)
> my second idea is a cross between the old hornets and the new sonics


It kinda looks like the Sonics jersey with the strip ascross


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Check these ones out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, these are not mine, I saw them at fanhome.com by a guy named HockeyAvenger.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that thse look alot like the Knicks colours.


those are nice. kinda like the old cavs though.

the others ones in this thread are not nice.


----------



## OZZY

Does anyone else think these jerseys are butt ugly?

Hell what is it, a cross from the old Cavs uniforms and the New York Knick ones?

Have to go with a blue of some kind! UNC, Duke....


----------



## BEEWILL

make em like the Heat uni's with that closed collar


----------



## -inVINCEible-

yup, looks like a cross of the Cavs-Knicks jerseys with a little WNBA put in it


----------



## Comets_Always23

*Charlotte Bobcats Jerseys*

The second set, especially the black one, looks hot. I think those jerseys look more stylish.:yes:


----------



## toiletscrubber

they look really wnba-ish.


----------



## Ben1

*True.. but.......*

True, they do look very much like wnba's kits... but they're pretty tyte and looks real good..


----------



## BEEWILL

do it good lick this thread jus like u shuld


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

I actually have a source within the Bobcats organization... and am able to post the actual Bobcats uniforms, EXCLUSIVELY right now.












Prepare to be blown away...


----------



## bujabra

*Sux*

Come on!! These uniforms make me want to puke...alot of orange, alot of dark blue, alot of NY Knicks, just depressing!!!


----------



## -33-

yea those are as ugly as Tyrone Hill


----------



## BEEWILL

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> yea those are as ugly as Tyrone Hill


I just gave you a one on your post ratings for this comment.


----------



## DownUnderWonder

I say try the style of the old Golden State ones, with the faded team logo. Have it Orange and Black with only a blue trim (less knicks the better) with a Bobcats logo in a cross between GS and Phoenix 93-ish style placement of the head. Ive always liked those "the City" jerseys, real sweet..


----------



## Match_Germany

I hope they take the main coulor from the logos letters "Bobcats".

So we´ve got some jerseys in a North carolina-like blue.
Would be more different then the more Knicks-like jerseys.

:meditate:


----------



## mofo202

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> I actually have a source within the Bobcats organization... and am able to post the actual Bobcats uniforms, EXCLUSIVELY right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare to be blown away...


LMFAO!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DYNASTY

hot shhhhhhhhhht


----------

